# Carfax question - "Type of Owner" - Commercial



## dcg1 (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm assuming this means that a car was a rental? Any other possibilities? Searched and checked carfax/s website, but didn't come up with any info. Thanks for any help.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Carfax question - "Type of Owner" - Commercial (dcg1)*

Could mean it was owned by a business. It could be possible that if the vehicle was put in a business' name and used for personal reasons.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Carfax question - "Type of Owner" - Commercial (dcg1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcg1* »_I'm assuming this means that a car was a rental? Any other possibilities? Searched and checked carfax/s website, but didn't come up with any info. Thanks for any help.

Could be a company car of some sort, or one used as a "work" vehicle. The definition may depend on the state or provincial definition of "commercial" registration.


----------



## dcg1 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks fellas. This car was registered in NY. Carfax has this to say:
"A vehicle is designated “commercial” when it is titled or registered to a company. This is a broad definition, as commercial vehicles may be fleet vehicles, company cars, or other vehicles used for business.
The Department of Motor Vehicles codes the titles and registrations at the time of issue. Under normal circumstances, a commercial registration is issued for the following reasons:
- the title was placed in the name of a company or corporation
- the vehicle is a leased vehicle and in the name of the financial institution that owns it
- the vehicle exceeds a certain weight or class and therefore is "classified" as commercial even though it may not be commercially used or commercially owned
If you see a "commercial lease" registration, this is not uncommon based on the fact that the financial institution (bank or leasing company) actually owns the car and lists their company's name as the registered owners of the vehicle. Most states will automatically assume that the vehicle is commercial due to the fact that the registered owner is a company, not a private individual. In this case, the "commercial" code has nothing to do with the vehicle's usage, but everything to do with the fact that the registered owner was a company name, not an individual.
You may want to follow up with the state department of motor vehicles to see if they can offer you additional information."
Now it said "commercial," not "commercial lease," so I'm assuming this isn't a case where it was just a leased vehicle.
I'm checking out a car for a coworker...I only buy MT cars, so this doesn't tend to be an issue for me







. Is this something that should be a cause for concern?


----------



## dcg1 (Jun 18, 2004)

NY DMV has this to say:
"	Is My Vehicle a Commercial Vehicle or a Passenger Vehicle?
Question
If I use a passenger vehicle for business, must I register it as a commercial vehicle? If I do not use my truck for business, can I register it as a passenger vehicle?
Answer

The answer to both questions is no. Under the law in NYS, vehicles are normally registered according to how they are made, not according to how they are used.
It is normally correct to register a car as a passenger vehicle, even when it is used for business. A passenger car used to give rides for hire must be registered as a taxi or livery.
It is normally correct to register a truck as a commercial vehicle, even when it is not used for business. For example, many pick-up trucks that are never used for business are registered as commercial vehicles.
There is an exception for some pick-up trucks. The DMV can issue passenger plates for a pick-up truck that is never used for business and weighs 5,500 or fewer pounds. See the topic Pick-Ups on Parkways at the DMV web site.
If you make special changes to a passenger car, you can register the car as a commercial vehicle. If you make special changes to a commercial vehicle, you can register it as a passenger vehicle. See the topic Modifications for Class Change at the DMV web site."
So it seems strange that this car (a Mazda 6) would be registered as a commercial vehicle.


----------

